# Poole Dorset Summer 2003



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

One to pencil in perhaps ?

Poole, Nr Bournemouth, 40 minutes from end of M27

Each Tuesday night between March and September

The Quay at Poole is ALIVE with bikes, even if you are not "into" motorcycles there is a lot to see, about 3 or 4 THOUSAND bikes per night sometimes.

The area is well policed and marshalled, really an interesting evening. I know Poole very well and can lead us to a free carpark that's very near the activities and pubs and restaurants and very safe.(Easily take 20 TT's or more)

If enough interest, I will take this further.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I'd be up for this as long as you change your Gender profile, getting a bit worried... 

My parents are in Bournemouth, so I am down there once a month and even more in the summer.

Cheers

hbk


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

> I'd be up for this as long as you change your Gender profile, getting a bit worried...


!!! didn't even notice that... or is that Mrs.P.N.Guin

count me in Johnny.... on a nice warm and sunny day


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

John - Yep am up for this but it would be better on a warmer evening for us TTRs... Let me know once you have a date.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It's about time I made it down to your neck of the woods, John, so count me in .


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Sounds great as I live 2 miles from Poole Quay !

Only problem IMHO is the that Quay road is closed so cruising is not an option and the rozzers are out in force as the some bikes go mad. The council have now got involved and charge the bikes for coming onto the Quay :-[

But, its a good night out and we could end up down at Sandbanks for a beach BBQ (or I might even invite you all round my place for a beer!)

I know some quite nice drives around Swanage & the Purbecks from when I used to have my Elise.

sTTu


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just to keep this one in your minds....


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Any dates yet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just A few grapes !

No HOWARD just getting round to it...

Should be organised in the next week or so, cheers.J


----------

